# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Hướng dẫn làm forum VBB 3.8x

## chiendhv

Đầu tiên bạn cần đăng ký *domain* và *hosting*, liên hệ ngay với *mr Thục** 0904870031* hoặc YM:* thucnq_it* để mua *domain và hostin*g cho riêng mình hoặc để được *tài trợ* domain và hosting miễn phí (*đảm bảo*)

Còn đây là ví dụ của mình:

FTP:
IP: omg.vn
user: [email protected]
pass: **********

MYSQL:
Phpmyadmin:


```
[replacer_a]
```

user: omg_304fc
pass: *************

mang tính minh họa 
host này có thể đăng kí tại đây 
dưới đây là hướng dẫn host của mình 
đầu tiên vào :


```
http://omg.vn/phpmyadmin/
```

ghi nick pas: lấy *database*

giờ đownloaf bản vbb 3.80 đây


```
http://www.mediafire.com/?jjemmuggamd
```

giải nén ra đc foder upload . Mở foder đó lên và tìm đến foder* includes* tìm file *config.php.new* và đổi tên thành *config.php* dùng 1 trình soạn thảo mở file này lên (tốt nhất là dùng wordpad) sau đó chỉnh sữa nhưng thông tin sau ( làm theo trong hình ) làm xong save lại ( ko save as nhé )

nhớ là save file *config.php* nhá
*[replacer_img]
trường hợp bất chắc hỏng file config.php* click
Bước kế tiếp các bạn dùng Cute FTP để up lên Host của các bạn , Download CuteFTP ở đây 
down xong các bạn chay CuteFTP và up foder forum lên host

diền vô đó nick pas host ftp ấn theo mũi tên
chọn đường dân:
trong thư mục v*Bulletin.v3.8.0.PHP.NULLIFIED-GYSN*.>giải nén *g-vb380e* > g-vb380e chọn upload >> 
nhấn chuột pải chọn upload..
đợi thời gian..
vậy là xong bước up lên host , up xong các bạn dùng trinh duyệt firefox hoặc IE gõ vào 



> <a href="http://www.domain.com//install/install.php" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">http://www.domain.com//install/install.php</a>


doman địa chỉ web của bạn 
nó sẽ hiên j lên bảng sau :

khi ấn đến step 2 thấy bảng sau :

cần sem lại file *confi.php*
nếu không bị ấn đến 9


điền thông tin của bạn muốn có vào
Bước 10 tạo tài khoản admin 

, next qua bước 13 các bạn vào cửa sổ bên phải của cuteftp vào forum vào và xóa foder install 

rùi quay lại trinh duyệt nhấn *click here* 
như vậy là các bạn đã tạo đc 1 forum cho mình rùi
*hướng dẫn cài bô. lang tiếng việt cho forum vbb 3.8x*
bạn tải file Việt Hóa "Goi Ngon Ngu Viet Nam"
giải nén ra một thư mục nào đấy trên máy . Vào*Admincp* -->*Languages & Phrases* -->*Download / Upload Languages* Mục *Import Language XML File* 
+ *EITHER upload the XML file from your computer* : chọn file Import XML bạn Browse chọn file vbulletin-language.xml mà lúc nãy bạn giải nén ra.
+ *Title for Uploaded Language* : Ngôn ngữ Việt Nam hoặc để trống
+ *Ignore Language Version* : chọn *Yes*



Nhấn Import để cài đặt. Đợi 30 giây cho hệ thống tự cập nhập. Nhấn Done rồi chọn Set Default (chọn ngôn ngữ chính) cho ngôn ngữ mới vừa cài đặt. Bạn hãy Refresh xem kết quả. Bây giờ ra trang index để xem kểt qủa:

*hướng dẫn cài bộ gõ tiếng việt*
cách 1:
Bạn hãy upload file *mudim.js* vào thư mục <thư mục cài đặt *vbb*>/*clientscript*/
- Sau đó vào *Admin Control Panel* bấm vào link *Plugins and Products* chọn *Manage Products* . Kéo xuống cuối trang và bấm link *Add/Import Product.*

- Bấm nút *Browse*... và chọn file *product-mudim.xml* từ máy bạn, chọn *Allow overwrite* là *Yes* và bấm nút *Import.*
Vậy là xong, giờ bạn có thể gõ tiếng Việt trên diễn đàn với Mudim (trong Admin CP thì chưa gõ được).
cách 2:
Bạn hãy upload file *mudim.js* vào thư mục <thư mục cài đặt *vbb*>/*clientscript*/.
- Vào skin *footer* ở dòng cuối thêm vào:


```
<script src="clientscript/mudim.js"></script>
```

3 Chèn bộ gỏ tiếng Việt vào Admin CP.
Mở file includes/adminfunctions.php
tìm


```
<meta http-equiv=\"Content-Type\" content=\"text/html; charset=$stylevar[charset]\" />
```

thay bằng:


```
<meta http-equiv=\"Content-Type\" content=\"text/html; charset=utf-8\" /><script type=\"text/javascript\" src=\"../clientscript/mudim.js\"></script>
```

*hướng dẫn tạo forum con*
Hướng dẫn tạo các mục cho Forum
1 Tạo *Category* (thư mục lớn)

*Admincp* -->*Forums & Moderators* -->*Add New Forum*
- *Title* : Tiêu đề Category (VD: Phòng Sảnh )
-* Description* : Giới thiệu . Tạo Category thường cái này không ghi
-* Display Order* : Số Thứ tự Categry (Số thự tự sắp xếp ngoài Forum)
- *Act as Forum* : Chọn No
- *Forum is Open*: Chọn No
Các mục khác để nguyên .(Sau này biết nhiều rồi tim hiểu)
Nhấn Save để hoàn thành.

*2 Tạo Forum*

*Admincp* -->*Forums & Moderators* -->*Forum Manager*

Chọn một *Categry* cần thêm forum chọn *Add Child Forum* 
- *Title* : Tiêu đề Forum 
-* Description* : Giới thiệu . 
-*Parent Forum* : Chọn Category cho diễn đàn này
- Display Order : Số Thứ tự Forum (Số thự tự sắp xếp ngoài Forum)
Các mục khác để nguyên .(Sau này biết nhiều rồi tim hiểu)
Nhấn Save để hoàn thành. 
*sem chi tiết* tai đây
kòn lại các bạn có thể down ebook làm forum tai đây


```
http://mega.1280.com/file/BDL0OT01/
```



```
http://mega.1280.com/file/YDIN10OG/
```

nguồn:



> http://forum.vietprogrammer.com/


==> *nơi thăng hoa của lập trình viên việt*

----------


## manquang29

Bạn hướng dẫn rõ cách upload đc ko, vì mình ko up đc lên host .

----------

